# Skycaptain and the World of Tomorrow (2004)



## Brian G Turner (Dec 28, 2003)

Here's an interesting film due for summer release - *Sky Captain and the World of Tommorow*.

I've only watched the trailer so far, but it does look very intriguing - mixing the 1940's with modern CGI sci-fi. Oh - and some good British actors and their proper English accents. 

I recommend you watch it online here:

http://www.apple.com/trailers/paramount/skycaptainandtheworldoftomorrow/

Or visit the main website itself and win some VIP stuff:

http://www.skycaptain.com/home.html

Golden Age sci-fi reborn on the silver screen? Something to watch out for in the Summer?


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 28, 2003)

Now this looks like my kind of film. It seems to be an amalgamation of the old 40s serials and Steampunk in the spirit Michael Moorcock's 'Nomad of the Timestreams'.Being a fan of the old serials, I look forward to this and hope that they can pull it off
(although the De Laurentis clan have been known to produce some nonsense in the past - all-be-it stylish nonsense)


----------



## dwndrgn (Dec 28, 2003)

I saw the trailer on the big screen when I went to see ROTK.  It looks interesting but since I'd never heard of the series the trailer didn't really tell me enough except to give me an idea of the visual quality.


----------



## The Master™ (Jul 15, 2004)

*Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow*

Looks "interesting"...

http://www.apple.com/trailers/paramount/skycaptainandtheworldoftomorrow/

For all those Jude Law/Gwyneth Paltrow/Angelina Jolie fans...

When I first saw information about this, I thought it was a game of some sort...


----------



## erickad71 (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow*

Just watched the trailer, looks like it might be fun to watch.


----------



## mac1 (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow*

I've seen several trailers for this film and have been waiting for it for months and months and months and months and...

A 21st century 50's B-Movie, what more could you possibly want! Any idea when it will finally adorn our screens?


----------



## The Master™ (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow*

Information says September...


----------



## mac1 (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow*

Excellent! :d


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow*



> A 21st century 50's B-Movie, what more could you possibly want



Err...the cloning of Buster Crabbe for the lead role?

Seriously,  I await this with baited breath. Should be fun


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow*

I've seen a trailer for this as well.  Looks like it has possibilities.  I just hope it isn't _too_ stylized.  If it is, and ends up as a parody rather than an homage, that will not be good.  Still, I have hopes for it.


----------



## Ivo (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow*



			
				littlemissattitude said:
			
		

> I just hope it isn't _too_ stylized.


I was thinking the same thing before I saw these trailers.  I was pretty impressed overall and the obvious heavy use of CGI doesn't look as cheap as the SW prequels because the landscapes they are using are dark.  I was pretty impressed by what I saw...


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 10, 2004)

Just to keep up - different trailer from before, plus clip:
http://www.apple.com/trailers/paramount/skycaptainandtheworldoftomorrow/

 Maybe I can get to see this one at the cinema, having missed every other film this year!!


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 10, 2004)

So far this film has been receiving fairly decent reviews. Let's hope they are accurate


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 11, 2004)

I hope so, not seen a good old fashioned rollicking adventure for ages, unfortunatly a mate from another board has seen it, in the us, and slagged it. Hes a butthead though, so i'll make up my own mind.


----------



## McMurphy (Oct 11, 2004)

*Superman and the World of Tomorrow*

I really liked it, and I would recommend it those who are interested in seeing the '40s science fiction and serials paid homage to on the big screen.  Some of the shots are more than similar to actual '40s entertainment.  The entrance of the flying robots into the city done with direct remakes of shots from an old '40s Superman cartoon episode is a great example.


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 11, 2004)

> The entrance of the flying robots into the city done with direct remakes of shots from an old '40s Superman cartoon episode is a great example.



Ahaa! I have that very cartoon on DVD. It's part of a collection of Fleischer Superman toons. I thought the shot in the trailer looked familiar


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 11, 2004)

The only thing that worries me about Sky Captain is Gwyneth Paltrow - but I'll give her the benefit fo the doubt and see about seeing this film ASAP.


----------



## Traveller (Oct 11, 2004)

I want to see this will more than likely wait for the dvd release though.

filmed entirely in fornt of a Blue screen wasnt it 

Im nto too sure about Gwen myself im not a fan of hers at all but im willing to forgo her being in it and see what its like just for Jude Law really


----------



## EffervescingElephant (Oct 17, 2004)

I really rather enjoyed "Sky Captain".  The first half of the movie is a real cracker (which features the giant robots in the city) but the second half (on the villain's island) isn't quite so good.  The CGI designs are great (and the action sequences better than the last two "Star Wars" movies among others) but it's never actually convincing - but that didn't matter to me.  

 It works in a stylised way as a comic-book come to life or an animated movie but people expecting an "indiana Jones" type adventure might be a bit disappointed.  I've also seen criticism that the ideas are hackneyed but that's kind of the point- of course there's a square-jawed hero, a plucky girl reporter, a villain with a secret base and all the scientists talk with Germanic accents!  There are lots of visual references to old movies like "King Kong" and "War of the "Worlds" - and has Gerry Anderson seen that Skybase? 

 Has anyone else seen it and what do you think?


----------



## komakinoz (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow*

I saw "sky captain and world of tomorow" and I need one information.Is there some genre of   movies of   30,40,50-es in future like Sky captain,Darc sity,Brazil ...


----------



## ravenus (Jan 3, 2005)

*Sky Captain and The World of Tommorrow*

*Sky Captain and the World of Tommorrow - Kerry Conran*

While not a 'great' movie I found this one a rather interesting and likeable retro sci-fi movie made in the style of the old American adventure serials and *Max Fleischer* cartoons. Balloon airships and typewriters cross shoulders with massive automatons and airborne battlestations. The movie bears an intentional hazy soft-focus look that harkens the era it pays tribute to.

This movie was entirely shot against a blue screen, using CGI to render all the (very impressive) backdrops and action sequences...something that's evident in many of the scenes, but I find the overall impression cute and rather in keeping with the 'staged' look of the film. The action sequences are quite thrilling and well worth the look, and the period atmosphere renders the proceedings much more interesting than if the movie had been set in a contemporary world.

*Jude Law* was not too impressive as the Sky Captain, though...he looks the square-jawed hero but was too Brit and understated. I would have preferred a more gung-ho yankee approach to the role. *Gwyneth Paltrow* is charming as Polly Perkins, the Lois Lane inspired intrepid reporter who has a thing for the heroic aviator and even *Angelina Jolie* has a decent cameo. The bad guy ('played' by the late *Laurence Olivier*...incorporating old footage of him into the movie) was not handled very well...just not enough buildup given to his character before the climax, or anticlimax so to say.

On the whole I would consider this movie as very good time-pass...I'd maybe even get a special edition DVD of it which I hope will have some very interesting commentary.


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Sky Captain and The World of Tommorrow*

I haven't seen it yet, because I lacked the time. I do want too. I heard from several people that it's a good movie.


----------



## Dave (Mar 3, 2005)

*Sky Captain & the World of Tomorrow (2004)*

This is a film set in New York City just before the Second World War. It begins very film noir â€˜Philip Marloweâ€™ â€“like and centres on a_ Chronicle _reporter, Polly Perkins (Gwyneth Paltrow), who has noticed that famous scientists from around the world are disappearing under mysterious circumstances. Quickly leaving behind any possibility of believability to the plot, when giant robots attack the city, she teams up with her ex-boyfriend, the ace aviator Sky Captain H. Joseph Sullivan (Jude Law.) Together they investigate the evil mastermind Dr. Totenkopf who has continued the experiments he began before World War One in Germany with his Unit Eleven scientists. Risking their lives Polly and Sky Captain battle more giant robots, aircraft with bird-like flapping wings, genetically created animals and dinosaurs, and a few odd ballistic missiles; and they travel to exotic locations around the world eventually finding Shangri-la. Luckily they have help from eye-patched Frankie Cook (Angelina Jolie), commander of an all-female British amphibious squadron, and the technical genius Dex Dearborn (Giovanni Ribisi.) with his Ray-Gun. But can they save the world in time from Totenkopfâ€™s evil plans to make â€˜a world of the futureâ€™? (He wanted to be a latter-day Noah.)

According to the studio this film was "A trailblazing moment in cinematic history." But that relates to the filming technique rather than the actual film itself. The characters are comic book, the dialogue is very cheesy, but it is said with complete and utter conviction. This was the first film where the actors were filmed entirely on a blue-screen with more than 2000 effects shots, and that makes it a stunning retro-reality where anything can happen. Costumes were designed by Stella McCartney. For the plot, cross â€˜Flash Gordonâ€™ and other Saturday morning cinema serials with â€˜James Bondâ€™, â€˜Bigglesâ€™, and â€˜Fu Manchuâ€™, then add â€˜Indiana Jonesâ€™, â€˜King Kongâ€™, â€˜The Island of Dr Moreauâ€™ and â€˜Lost Horizonâ€™. First-time writer/director Kerry Conran even manages to work in â€˜The Wizard of Ozâ€™. In fact, he spends so much time in homage he neglects to make the film as totally original as it ought to be. What I mean is that there is nothing quite like it, and Iâ€™m pretty sure there never will be again. If this film can be made, there must be a hope that every fantasy can be filmed. I read a quote that you must see this film to unbelieve it.


----------



## ray gower (Mar 3, 2005)

But is it any good?

I am looking forward to finding a copy Spar rental in anticipation of a good comic book romp


----------



## Dave (Mar 3, 2005)

Personally, I liked it, but it wasn't at all what I expected and I can see why some people don't.

As I said, the dialogue is very cheesy and deliberately clichÃ©d. It's hard to knock it because it's obviously done like that on purpose, only I never laughed!

The characters aren't well developed, but they are 'comic book' characters -- they are 'Flash Gordon' and 'Dale Arden' -- so why should I expect more?

As I said, the plot should be better. It is not enough to have stunning sets and an amalgam of boys own stories, but the second half is faster paced than the first and there are several weak plot twists near the end.


----------



## ray gower (Mar 16, 2005)

Gosh, it is a very nostalgic film!
Takes one right back to Saturday matinees at the Astra and Dan Dare on the radio!

I do have a soft spot for comicbook films, if only for that reason. And this was a great example of just turn the mind off, ignore the physical impossibilities and go with the flow.

Must say I liked the aircraft carrier- 
It struck a bell and had me scrabbling for an old book I have on 'Modern Aviation' (1930) and there it was, sort of, along with a picture of something not unlike the airship in 'Master of the World', as well as a giant Zepplin 'air port' with lifts to the ground.
Nothing new under the sun or deranged imagination


----------



## immortalem (Mar 17, 2005)

I liked the look of this film but I thought the dialogue was cheesy.  I also thought the acting was mediocre.  The story was also lame but it was an accomplishment for them to have filmed the entire film in front of a green screen.


----------



## Shaun (Mar 17, 2005)

I loved the film. It was totally cheesy but I still thought it was great. The film was just so reminiscent of early science fiction. I agree with Ray that you had to turn off your brain and just enjoy.


----------



## ray gower (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by immortalem _
> *I liked the look of this film but I thought the dialogue was cheesy.  I also thought the acting was mediocre.  The story was also lame but it was an accomplishment for them to have filmed the entire film in front of a green screen. *


I think the increasing use of green and blue screens is going to see a major shake up of Hollywood actors. Just as the introduction of 'Talkies' killed many a name in silent film, there are going to be many famous screen 'actors' who are incapable of performing with the new technology.

That said, and remembering the fantasy nature of the film, I honestly do not think the performances here were so bad? 
Okay we know that Jolenne Tomb Raider would only pass the acting test as a tree, but you must admit Polly Perkins had certainly mastered the 'If looks could kill' impression?


----------



## Highlander II (Aug 24, 2006)

merged 4 threads to one...


----------

